# Marlin model 1895 45 70



## Swamp Monster

You can buy an large loop lever for your straight stock Marlin from Cabelas or from Wild West guns...the link I posted earlier. Cabelas also sells the Wild West large loop...about $100 I think? Woops $160! Here's a link to some parts for your Marlin
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&parentId=cat20913&id=0018667

That trapper version is sweet.....it's officially on my list!

If I remember correctly, jmoser has the large loop on his guide gun. I'm sure he can provide you some usefull info on his set up.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp

Some good banter from when I got my 45-70...http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=168829


----------



## Swamp Monster

Here's a link to a short article about that Marlin SBL. I'm going to pick up my new AR tonight or tomorrow if I have time and I will be asking about this gun...order and layaway until after tax time. I'm afraid though that this gun is going ot retail for around $900+. I guess considering the factory rail, sights and lever that one might get close to that with a regular guide gun anway so maybe it's not that bad. Since Remington now owns Marlin, I was hoping that maybe a Marlin custom shop would be in the works...maybe it is!

http://fieldandstream.blogs.com/gunnut/2008/10/a-mighty-mini-m.html


----------



## POLARBEAR

> I'm afraid though that this gun is going ot retail for around $900+. I guess considering the factory rail, sights and lever that one might get close to that with a regular guide gun anway so maybe it's not that bad.


don't forget the 9 shot magazine tube as well. 


I have some options to look at now. I pretty much wanted to leave this gun as a iron sight gun only. I have scoped 300 plus yard guns. But I really like the looks of the scout setup. I might have to tuck this back into the safe and think about it a bit. 

I really like the pistol grip butt stock and think that may come into play. The only difference I know of between the 2 guns is the length of the barrel. 3.5 inches. I may just look to trade up. 

Customizing the guide gun looks pretty pricey to me. I have never really gotten into customizing guns, I usually get what I want and learn to shoot what I have.


----------



## Swamp Monster

POLARBEAR said:


> don't forget the 9 shot magazine tube as well.
> 
> 
> .



I got this from the Marlin Website. The SBL barrel is still 18.5" and it's a 6 shot. Not a 16.5" barrel trapper version. Man, I really wanted a bit shorter barrel. Maybe the trapper version is soon to come! 

Here's the release from Marlin:

North Haven, CT &#8211; Guides and outfitters have placed their trust in Marlin lever-action carbine rifles for decades due to their rugged dependability, fast actions and compact stow-anywhere design. For 2009, Marlin takes the guide rifle to the extreme with the introduction of the Model 1895SBL.

The new 1895SBL is chambered for the legendary 45-70 Government; a round that has proven its worth on every North American big game species from Maine to Alaska. The 1895SBL is built to handle the worst mother nature can throw its way with stainless steel barrel, receiver, trigger guard plate, loading gate and enlarged loop lever. Other distinguishing features include a weather-impervious laminated stock, heavy 18 1/2-inch barrel and 6-shot full length tubular magazine.

Ready for a quick call to action, the 1895SBL features the durable XS® Ghost Ring Sight System which allows for faster target acquisition and improved accuracy over conventional sights. For those who prefer using optics, the 1895SBL comes standard with a XS lever rail that provides a rock-solid mounting platform for a variety of options including long eye relief scout scopes, traditional scopes and even red dot or holographic sights.


----------



## Pushbutton2

I'll give you a hundred bucks for the gun. But you have to Deliver it and show me how to work it? A lever action?? Just sounds Confusing:lol::lol::lol:

If you leave your house and drive straight through it will only take @ 20 hours to get here. Now on the other hand if you bring the little lady along... only god knows how long it will take:evil::evil:

Glad you finally got it! Hope Marlin will have be able to do something about the finish. 

Tell the misses, 4 dogs and the crazy old man across the street I wish I was there to help shovel the snow!

Hope the Geese stuck around for you!


----------



## eddiejohn4

ESOX said:


> For the ranges one would anticipate using the 45/70 at the loss of velocity from a shorter barrel is virtually inconsequential. I would get the traper or guide gun and call it good. Great swamp guns too.


----------



## SweetWilliam

45-70 is a SWEET round! If you spend some time working on a load, and shooting it at different distances, this round will do anything you want very accurately. Rainbow arcs that go forever, but always the same with a hell of a punch in the first couple hundred yards. 

My father has used hand loaded 350gr hunks of lead in a H&R 45-70 for years "with extreme prejudice" on white tail, coyotes and squirrels.


----------



## beautriz66

That 1895 sbl is exactly what I want my guide gun ( original ported ) to be. 
As for performance, go look at garret's ammo site. Randy Garrett has turned the 45/70 into a giant killer, though we can do pretty much the same with handloads and hard cast bullets. My son in Alaska wants me to come hunt moose with mine next fall. I AM STOKED...


----------

